# Oprah Story On Puppymills



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi All!
:smhelp: 

I know Oprah ran an update story on puppymills yesterday. As we all know how terrible and heartbreaking this is, there is a link I have provided from Oprah's web page that can help us encourage our individual state legislators to support this bill. Thanks for checking it out and email/call your local goverment today.

http://www2.oprah.com/tows/pastshows/20080...0507_penn.jhtml 
or go to oprah.com and follow puppy mill story

Thank you!
Misty


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Visit rescue sites on the web (breed rescue or otherwise), buy from them, contribute money to them when you can, volunteer to help a rescue in any way you can, tell your friends and family about these rescue places if they are dog lovers and perhaps get them involved in doing these things, etc...

I am sure someone who has had their coffee could think of other ideas but this is a start.

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> Visit rescue sites on the web (breed rescue or otherwise), buy from them, contribute money to them when you can, volunteer to help a rescue in any way you can, tell your friends and family about these rescue places if they are dog lovers and perhaps get them involved in doing these things, etc...
> 
> I am sure someone who has had their coffee could think of other ideas but this is a start.
> 
> http://malteserescue.homestead.com/[/B]



Steve,
This is why I love you. You and Peg are the best!
xoxoxo


----------

